# How do you know if your trainer is burning out/getting ready to leave?



## OctoberEquestrian (Apr 21, 2019)

What are some warning signs that your riding instructor is burning out? Are there any telltale signs that indicate that they're going to call it quits and leave the industry and/or move to another barn? How high is the turnover/burnout rate for horse trainers? I've been taking lessons for a little less than two years now, and have been riding with the same trainer for almost the entire time I've been riding and really like her. But there have been some big changes at my barn recently that have me worried that she's now unhappy enough that she may possibly consider leaving based on the barn gossip I've been hearing. I really hope that this doesn't happen, but I myself have also noticed that she hasn't been quite herself during my lessons too. It's not super blatantly obvious or anything, and she's not being mean, lashing out, or anything like that, but I have noticed a few subtle differences in her demeanor these past few weeks that indicate that she's not quite as happy as normal. So all of this now has me wondering just in general how often this stuff happens in the horse world. Do any of you with more experience than me in the horse world have anything to say about this? What all have you guys seen?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a trainer, years ago, that kept moving from barn to barn, taking her 2 or 3 lesson horses with her. I followed her over two or three moves, but eventually, I realized that it wasn't that the trainer was being mistreated by the barn owners, as she told me, but that she kept being so difficult to get along with that she left each barn, burning her bridges behind her. Eventually, I, too, could not tolerate her difficult personality, (even though I learned a TON from her).


So, my point is , it's hard to know from where trouble originates, but if your trainer leaves, you may be able to 'follow' her to another barn. Additionally, in a all honesty, sometimes it's good to change instructors. mix it up, get a different perspective.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Last we read, you didn't seem completely happy with your barn or your trainer.

https://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-horse-activity/time-me-find-another-barn-803297/page2/

From reading your past posts, I get the feeling that you overthink things. Have things gotten better with your trainer? At your barn? Did you work some things out that were bothering you? Hope so!

I can't answer your questions as I keep my horses on my property and have since I was 14. Wish I could take lessons! Good luck. Maybe you could not worry so much, but take life as it comes? It is what it is. I hope it all is good for you.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

What is a hint that a trainer may be getting ready to leave? For me, sadly, it's been whenever I've really started getting comfortable with them. I'm sure that's just my bad luck, though.

I have been riding for a year and a half, at my current barn for most of that time, and I've had three trainers leave. My impression is that the trainers were not happy with the barn owner. And they were being paid next to nothing as well. Maybe higher-level trainers don't come and go as much.


----------



## OctoberEquestrian (Apr 21, 2019)

knightrider said:


> Last we read, you didn't seem completely happy with your barn or your trainer.
> 
> https://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-horse-activity/time-me-find-another-barn-803297/page2/
> 
> ...


Things have gotten better with my trainer and barn. I just went through a rough patch for a while there, I didn't mean to make it come across as if everything was horrible, I was just having some difficulties for a while that I wanted to get another perspective on, given that I'm still new to the horse world. So if I do come across as always questioning things, that's why. Just trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for the input here though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My coach was getting older and had health problems. I knew when she kept sitting in a lawn chair more often and the set up in her arena didn't change. Before, every lesson, it was different. Sure enough, she retired. I was very heart broken, however I am glad she is taking it easy now. Her and her husband moved south to live with their son. I thought I would never find another coach like her, but I did, life goes on.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Only read title... Ask them??


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

loosie said:


> Only read title... Ask them??


I guess I must have gotten a feeling, because with my trainers who left, a few weeks to a month before they left I had asked each of them if they were going to leave. And they all told me no. So this may or may not be useful.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Wouldn't hurt to start doing a little research on different barns and trainers. You will be ahead and prepared if she does pack it in.


----------

